

Ask HN: How to negotiate a domain name sale - 1timeaccount_99

Hi HN<p>I recently received an email asking me if I was interested in selling a domain name I've owned for a while. The enquirer is from a top tier VC company, and the domain they're enquiring about is pretty memorable, but not the most amazing domain name ever.<p>So, I'm interested in selling for a good price - what's the best way of getting a good deal? I think that automated domain name valuation services are useless, and in any case, for these type of 'unique' items, it all comes down to negotation as opposed to some intrinsic and external assigned value.<p>Is asking for an equity share completely laughable? Should I just ask the enquirer to make an offer? But when she comes back with a low-ball offer, what next?<p>(long time HN'er - first question, and of course, a throwaway account)
======
user24
My strategy is to ignore what the domain is worth and name a figure out of the
blue, then imagine selling it for that. If I feel resentful then it's too low,
if I'm super excited about selling it, then it's too high.

Basically, price it at just above the minimum you're willing to sell it for,
not what it 'could be worth'.

------
assistme
Several years ago I was looking for a Buyer for a domain I owned, for which I
was confident I could sell for $35.000. So I looked for potential Buyers by
consulting several trademark databases that contained registered trademarks
similar to my domain name. While I found several potential leads, there was
one in particular I knew would be keenly interested in my domain. And, while I
relayed my asking price, and while the Buyer was eager to purchase my domain,
their budget for such acquisitions was capped at $20.000. So, being unable to
find another Buyer at the price I was asking, I sold it for the $20.000 that
was on offer.

So, the moral of the story is this:

(1) Know the value of your product; (2) Be able to defend your price point;
(3) Find competing Buyers; (4) Know when to let go.

Good luck!

------
sagacity
> I think that automated domain name valuation services are useless

You could say that again :)

You might want to check out moniker.com - I think they (still) offer an
appraisal service. You'll need to shell out some change but their appraisals
are generally considered to be quite authoritative in the domain/domaining
industry: <http://www.moniker.com/>

All the best with the sale.

------
AznHisoka
Ask them to name a price, then double if not triple it. When I make an offer,
I usually offer 1/3 of what I really am willing to pay for it. And don't back
down.. they inquired for a reason - they want it badly.

------
dangrossman
Equity for a name? That's unreasonable.

However you come to terms on price, use an escrow service for the transfer.
Escrow.com has a process set up specifically for domain sales.

